# Installation d'une ancienne version de Safari, problème



## Parvo (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai par mégarde accepté la mise à jour de Safari, et j'ai maintenant Safari 4, au lieu de la version précédente (3. et des poussières). Je n'aime pas la version 4 (ne me demandez pas pourquoi, ) et je voudrais revenir à l'ancienne version.
Je suis allée dans Applications, j'ai jeté Safari, vidé la corbeille, redémarré mon ordinateur (système Leopard 10.5.6)
Ensuite, j'ai démarré l'installation de la version 3... (au préalable téléchargée) et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 
Vous ne pouvez pas installer Safari sur ce volume. Une version plus récente de Safari est déjà installée sur ce volume.
Oups, que faire ?
j'avais pourtant tout jeté !

merci d'avance 
(ben oui, du coup, j'ai remis la version 4 en attendant)


----------



## Clarusad (26 Septembre 2009)

Le shareware Pacifist t'aidera à résoudre ton problème.


----------



## Parvo (26 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup... mais si je suis venue sur le forum c'est que je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique, je suis allée voir ton lien, mais ... 

Déjà, est ce possible d'installer une ancienne version d'application sans avoir à réinstaller tout le système ? car j'ai peut être demandé quelque chose di'mpossible

ensuite, quand j'ai jeté Safari 4 à la corbeille, était-ce la chose à faire ?
car, en effet, même en l'ayant supprimé, la bécane dit qu'il existe sur le volume...
merci d'avance d'aider une nulle :rose:


----------



## lappartien (26 Septembre 2009)

sujet déjà traité il n'y a pas longtemps. Faire une recherche (désinstaller safari 4 ou...)


----------



## Clarusad (26 Septembre 2009)

Il n'existe pas de personnes nulles 

1) Oui c'est tout à fait possible d'installer une ancienne version sans ré-installer tout le système ;
2) Avoir poubéliser Safari 4 n'est pas grave du tout. Si le mac te dit qu'il est toujours présent c'est à cause d'une programmation à la va-vite du système. Ce dernier regarde les paquets au préalablement laissé par l'installation de logiciels. Sauf que quand tu jettes un soft, le paquet ne suit pas : donc voilà le pourquoi du comment.

Bref, ya pas de soucis !


----------



## Parvo (26 Septembre 2009)

Clarusad a dit:


> Il n'existe pas de personnes nulles
> 
> 1) Oui c'est tout à fait possible d'installer une ancienne version sans ré-installer tout le système ;
> 2) Avoir poubéliser Safari 4 n'est pas grave du tout. Si le mac te dit qu'il est toujours présent c'est à cause d'une programmation à la va-vite du système. Ce dernier regarde les paquets au préalablement laissé par l'installation de logiciels. Sauf que quand tu jettes un soft, le paquet ne suit pas : donc voilà le pourquoi du comment.
> ...



Lol, ben ya plus qu'à me dire comment... 

et pour répondre à l'autre message, en allant chercher sur les autres messages ici, je trouve ceci : Voilà ce que je trouve en faisant une recherche sur les forums ici : 

"Sinon pour désinstaller Safari, je pense qu'il suffit de poubeliser l'application, de supprimer adns le dossier /Bibliothèque/Receipts le package safari4 et de lancer ensuite l'installation de Safari 3"

c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait et ça ne fonctionne pas !!!


----------



## Clarusad (27 Septembre 2009)

Parvo a dit:


> Lol, ben ya plus qu'à me dire comment...
> 
> et pour répondre à l'autre message, en allant chercher sur les autres messages ici, je trouve ceci : Voilà ce que je trouve en faisant une recherche sur les forums ici :
> 
> ...



As-tu pensé à re-démarrer entre le moment ou tu as jeté le paquet et celui ou tu as voulu ré-installer Safari 3 ? Ceci pour décharger webkit de la ram et du swap.
Quoi qu'il en soit, j'utilise actuellement Safari 3 alors que j'avais testé la 4. J'ai fait un «_downdate_» car la dernière version de webkit empêchait certaines app. de se lancer correctement.


----------



## lappartien (27 Septembre 2009)

faut tout faire quoi merde

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leopard-et-safari-278278.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------

il se fait tard pour moi je crois à dam


----------



## Parvo (27 Septembre 2009)

Clarusad a dit:


> As-tu pensé à re-démarrer entre le moment ou tu as jeté le paquet et celui ou tu as voulu ré-installer Safari 3 ? Ceci pour décharger webkit de la ram et du swap.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, j'utilise actuellement Safari 3 alors que j'avais testé la 4. J'ai fait un «_downdate_» car la dernière version de webkit empêchait certaines app. de se lancer correctement.



Oui oui, j'ai jeté, j'ai redémarré... 
On verra, il se fait tard aussi. Je crois que je vais finir par tout réinstaller, ça m'a l'air plus simple, et je ne pensais pas que ce que je demandais était aussi compliqué :rose:

Un autre truc simple : avant d'ouvrir un topic dans un des forums de MacGe, regarde donc en tête du dit forum s'il n'y a pas une annonce "à lire avant de poster". Là, par exemple, ça t'aurait évité d'ouvrir ton topic dans le mauvais forum !

On déménage.


----------

